# Certified Obstetrics Gynecology Coder



## MissTaylor (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anyone taken this speciality exam? I have been coding OB/GYN since 2005 and I love it. I don't know anyone personally with this credential. I appreciate any and all info I receive.


Have a great day!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 4, 2010)

I took the exam in November and passed.  I did the AAPC online practicum and pre test.  The practicum wasn't as helpful as I expected, but the pre-test shed a lot of light on what to expect...as in a lot of urological procedures, not just what you expect from Gynecology.


----------



## MissTaylor (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok, thanks! 

I am the E/M coder for a Gynecologic Oncology and Urology practice.....and I really didn't think that it would be urology question on there but I see how that would make since.

I see you also have the CEMC, how was that exam. My coworker is looking into obtaining this.

Thanks again!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 4, 2010)

The CEMC was a breeze compared to the COBGC!


----------

